# People come and go?



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been away more than here thats for sure. But a few times i've come here i've looked for certain people and they are like gone gone. Like they deleted their whole account.

Was wondering what ever happened to that one Guitarpwnr kid. And also Inzom.. He used to post a lot too!

*shrug*


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

guitarpwner is long gone, it was tragic.


----------



## Hot Dog Water (Dec 27, 2011)

Lmfao at auldie and will. Bluetank im guitarpwner, i changed guitarpwner's username like a few times, then it got banned, so this is my new account. Whats up man you havent been on in a while


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

TheWhiteKnight said:


> Lmfao at auldie and will. Bluetank im guitarpwner, i changed guitarpwner's username like a few times, then it got banned, so this is my new account. Whats up man you havent been on in a while


saliby is alive!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

I have inzom on my msn messenger, he's on a lot of the time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

And poor dear guitarpwnr, so famous he was, he still gets impersonators. God rest his soul! He was a gentleman of epicness, he was!


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

TheWhiteKnight said:


> Lmfao at auldie and will. Bluetank im guitarpwner, i changed guitarpwner's username like a few times, then it got banned, so this is my new account. Whats up man you havent been on in a while


lol! You guys freak me out. Ok I see.

Yeah I don't come on here too much :/ . I am really really busy and thats actually how I cope with this shit. If I think about it too much it gets worse. I have to try to stay away from it. I mean there is this direct correlation. For instance I can go to bed and just zone out and think about vidoe games or whatever and feel ok and then fall asleep in like an hour or 2. But If i start thinking about DP/DR and stress and all that my body starts to buzz. I gett wacky. Then its really hard to sleep.

but it sucks cause obviously theres a sort of community here. I used to post a lot. But then i'm just one of those people who dissapears. lol. I'm like that on every damn forum though! Kind of a loner. Have always been.

Well good to hear people are still around but under dif. names. I was thinking people were deleting accounts out of paranoia







. I know i've thought of it myself.. "Somebody will trace it back to me!!!!"" Oh thank god some of that agoraphobia paranoia shit is over for me! haha.

So yeah things have been good. I have my ups and downs. But overall i'm managing. Like my dad said (who has it) "Nobody can tell!" "Nobody knows!"... I find that it gets worse in september and i guess better in Spring. Exactly how the rest of my family is! I have flown a lot of places and done shit. Its the night stuff thats the worst. I hate to talk about it but for hte first time in a long time i think I had another night-terror panic thingy. Suffocating in my sleep. The vision and the restless legs / nightmares / shitty sleep. and bad memory. Those are the worst parts. The whole "I don't feel feelings" thing has gotten better - I think because a lot of that shit was depression, which is gone.


----------

